# 1st post Help car stuck @ dealer DEF tank!!



## huygnark (Feb 29, 2016)

I have owned my 2014 Cruze diesel for about 6 months now with no issues until last week. I got a check engine light and took it in to the dealer for a look. They said I had a heated O2 sensor issue and need a new DEF tank. They said the DEF tank is on national back order and unknown ETA. I'm now driving around a loaner car and my car is sitting at the dealer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Rough go. I wonder who/where the DEF tank is made?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not much any of us can do to help. 

Your dealer has provided a loaner. 

Part is not available likely because it's being superseded but an updated design. 

The only thing that I can suggest is to ensure that your dealer has contacted TAC and that they have released any restriction that may have been placed on this part. 

I believe that two other members have had their DEF tank replaced.

What is your mileage?


----------



## huygnark (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm at 37000 miles. I did ask if they contacted GM TAC, but they didn't seem to know what I was talking about. They kept mentioning something called "SPAT" I believe.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

huygnark said:


> I'm at 37000 miles. I did ask if they contacted GM TAC, but they didn't seem to know what I was talking about. They kept mentioning something called "SPAT" I believe.


I don't know SPAT per se, but it sounds like Service Parts A... T...

It is normally the shop foreman who talks to TAC. Not the parts people. 

Did you buy GMPP? As you're at 37,000 miles you're now out of bumper-to-bumper warranty. 

I suggest you look about the diesel forums here (both technical and general) to read what happened with the others who had DEF tank replacements.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just edited the title of this thread to give it more visibility for other members and hopefully to generate more responses and help.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ver-4-weeks-def-tank-national-back-order.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...scussion/140146-cruze-diesel-def-problem.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-covered-under-powerstrain-warranty-100k.html


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

huygnark said:


> I'm at 37000 miles. I did ask if they contacted GM TAC, but they didn't seem to know what I was talking about. They kept mentioning something called "SPAT" I believe.


Not sure if the DEF Reservoir (It's probably canister that drops into the tank - called the reservoir - which contains many of the mechanical elements and not the actual tank itself) is still on restriction requiring Technical Assistance Center (TAC) approval to release or not, but they definitely should be calling just in case. Many of the previous people who have had problems because their dealers didn't call TAC got the same "national backorder" status when it was really just their dealer's failure to follow proper procedure on a restricted part.


----------



## DLORESKI (Apr 9, 2012)

Just had mine replaced around 2 months ago at about 45,000 miles.
Also needed a main computer replaced 6 months ago and the car was in the shop for almost a month.
Love the car, but I have had quite a few issues with it.


----------



## Welshie (Mar 9, 2016)

My 2014 Curze Diesel has 42,000 Miles. So far we like this car a lot. It seem like the harder you drive it the better the mileage. I first had a check engine light at 32,000 miles, my dealer said it was o2 sensor, it took about 3 day for part to arrive. Repaired no issues until right front wheel bearing had to be replaced under warranty. Next at 42,758 miles another check engine light. Dealer ran a scan and called TAC and was advised to PCV heater hose where it connects to air induction system. A new updated part is available, they them re-programmed the ECM and road tested. So far it seems to be repaired. I cannot say enough good about my dealer if they are not sure about this strange beast they call TAC and ask questions. Thanks Welshie


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Welshie said:


> My 2014 Curze Diesel has 42,000 Miles. So far we like this car a lot. It seem like the harder you drive it the better the mileage. I first had a check engine light at 32,000 miles, my dealer said it was o2 sensor, it took about 3 day for part to arrive. Repaired no issues until right front wheel bearing had to be replaced under warranty. Next at 42,758 miles another check engine light. Dealer ran a scan and called TAC and was advised to PCV heater hose where it connects to air induction system. A new updated part is available, they them re-programmed the ECM and road tested. So far it seems to be repaired. I cannot say enough good about my dealer if they are not sure about this strange beast they call TAC and ask questions. Thanks Welshie


How about posting the dealer name and location to help other members...


----------



## huygnark (Feb 29, 2016)

Update. I got the car back yesterday and all is well. The DEF tank showed up to every ones surprise and they went ahead and replaced it. The repairs were all covered under warranty and I did not pay a dime. I'm happy with my dealer which is Nyle Maxwell GMC in Round Rock TX. I bought the Cruze there with around 32K on it. The good think about this dealer is they offer a lifetime power train warranty for any vehicle that they sell. Also, they work on GMC Duramax engines all the time and are quite knowledgeable with diesels.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

What's wrong with the tank? It's just a plastic tank.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

huygnark said:


> Update. I got the car back yesterday and all is well. The DEF tank showed up to every ones surprise and they went ahead and replaced it. The repairs were all covered under warranty and I did not pay a dime. I'm happy with my dealer which is Nyle Maxwell GMC in Round Rock TX. I bought the Cruze there with around 32K on it. The good think about this dealer is they offer a lifetime power train warranty for any vehicle that they sell. Also, they work on GMC Duramax engines all the time and are quite knowledgeable with diesels.


Good to hear you got it resolved free of charge! And wow, I wish I had a lifetime powertrain warranty on my car! lol (I have 160K miles on mine so far...)



jkhawaii said:


> What's wrong with the tank? It's just a plastic tank.


There's some electronics and sensors in there, and I don't think they are individually replaceable. You have to replace the whole tank.


----------

